# Downloading pages for El Capitan



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

Hi
I'm trying to download Pages for my iMac with El Capitan (10.11.6). The current Mac suite does not work with this iOS. Where can I download this version (4.3)? I could not find a reliable source. Would an Open Office suite work well with this iMac and will it be compatible with the Microsoft Office?

Thanks


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You can't get Pages alone - you need to grab the entire iWork '09 suite. Fortunately, it's still available. I've confirmed that the link in this post is still working.

There are a few other posts in EhMac about using Pages (and Keynote, Numbers) from the '09 suite, which remains superior to the "new" versions, IMHO.


----------



## Macfriend (Jan 22, 2003)

HI
I downloaded the free trial copy of iWork 4.3 and I did as suggested open and close each app.
Then I went to the Mac app store (iTunes) but could not find the uploading button.
What I got is this (see image)
Where is the uploading button to upgrade the iWork 4.3 free trial copy on mac app store? Sorry to be so clumsy.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfriend said:


> HI
> I downloaded the free trial copy of iWork 4.3 and I did as suggested open and close each app.
> Then I went to the Mac app store (iTunes) but could not find the uploading button.
> What I got is this (see image)
> Where is the uploading button to upgrade the iWork 4.3 free trial copy on mac app store? Sorry to be so clumsy.


iWork '09 can't be updated via the Mac App Store.

You need to check this link for the upgrade.

ALSO note - if you have a computer with iWork '09 as well as the newer versions of Pages, Keynote, Numbers, you'll have a few headaches. OS X has difficulty determining which version of Pages should open which file, and if you ever get an error that says "index.html file is missing" when trying to open a file, just quit BOTH versions of Pages and try again. Major pain in the butt. Can be resolved by deleting (or ZIPping) the newer version of Pages so that it can't launch.


----------



## artsearcher (Oct 19, 2018)

*Pages*



Macfriend said:


> Hi
> I'm trying to download Pages for my iMac with El Capitan (10.11.6). The current Mac suite does not work with this iOS. Where can I download this version (4.3)? I could not find a reliable source. Would an Open Office suite work well with this iMac and will it be compatible with the Microsoft Office?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you....artsearcher


----------

